# BEST film you've ever seen.



## Deano

see if the disagreements continue on this one :lol: 

the godfather 2 for me.


----------



## jonnie5

Bad Boys series


----------



## CJA Valeting

Con Air

close thread now


----------



## Multipla Mick

Day of the Jackal is one film I always watch whenever it's on.


----------



## VIPER

Bladerunner (Director's Cut).


----------



## handicap7

The Bourne Trilogy

Imho The only films to have kept on impressing me as they have continued. Normally sequels let themselves down. :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37

Dambusters.

Yup, it's an oldie, but :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick

neilos said:


> Dambusters.
> 
> Yup, it's an oldie, but :thumb:


Was out having a pre Match of the Day live smoke, and was thinking that too, comes a close second to my above choice :thumb:


----------



## Dazza121

goodfellas or life of brian for me


----------



## 306chris

Too many to mention but a top 5 for me would be (in no order)

Matrix
Saving private Ryan
Shindlers list
Shawhank redemption
resevoir dogs


----------



## Transit

The Long Good Friday, love it. If you've seen the cut version on TV though it makes no sense


----------



## ukimportz

scarface & the goonies


----------



## roscopervis

Duel.


----------



## TANNERS

LOVE,HONOUR AND OBAY

TWIN TOWN

SCARFACE

SNATCH

GODFATHER 2

CRASH

USUAL SUSPECTS

PULP FICTION 

CHOPPER

cant pick one, brother!!!!!!


----------



## mathyou78

Another vote for The Long Good Friday


----------



## Guest

cant pick just one but the original get carter for a start


----------



## Coxy914

No particular order but these have gotta be up there for me all for different reasons.


The Italian Job (the original of course!) - just cos it's a film I grew up on!
Shawshank Redemption - just cos it's superb!
The Breakfast Club - just reminds me of my youth!!


----------



## ayrtonsenna

the green mile.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

hitch****, north by northwest
sergio leone, dollar trilogy + others, too many to list !!!


----------



## hawkpie

Jingle all the way

End of conversation


----------



## dave_h

panama said:


> see if the disagreements continue on this one :lol:
> 
> the godfather 2 for me.


Good call:thumb:

Apocalypse Now does it for me as well


----------



## 182_Blue

True romance

Snatch

lock stock


----------



## JayDee

Back to the future,Starwars,The Empire Strikes Back ,Raiders of the lost Ark oh and The Shawshank Redemption .


----------



## MAJOR

Vita è bella, La
Fearless
Vampires
The right Stuff
too many to list


----------



## winrya

Shawshank redemption
Matrix
Bourne trilogy
batman begins
Lord of the rings trilogy

Some of my faves but to be honest i can think of 20 more but will leave it at that


----------



## haxbyscoobs

has to be Menace to Society for me

absolute cracking film and well worth the watch


----------



## s1mmo440

A few for me too but The Bourne movies esp the last one :thumb:


----------



## stoneyfordni

usual suspects or bourne identity series


----------



## GARYMENACE

Casablanca


----------



## NickP

Goodfellas
The Green Mile
The Shawshank Redemption

Would be my top 3....
Probably with Gladiator and Apocalypse Now running them close....


----------



## ianFRST

all of the disney pixar animations


----------



## stupidmonkfish

ianFRST said:


> all of the disney pixar animations


:thumb: , i love Finding Nemo,

I also think Aliens is up the top in my list too along with Goodfellas, Snatch, and any film with Arnold Swazeneggreaerrrrrrrrrr:speechles


----------



## ianreeves

Alien

Still bl00dy good for it's age....

Then.....

Alien 2


----------



## Perfection Detailing

Goodfellas........


----------



## Mark J

Lock Stock

Snatch

The Departed


----------



## scooby73

Where Eagles Dare, great film!


----------



## dazzo

Used to be T2. . . until i watched 300, i think that film is something special.


----------



## thebigsham

really love layer cake but recently watched 300 and was blown away just looked amazing.


----------



## CJA Valeting

Finding Nemo


----------



## CupraRcleanR

It's a Wonderfull Life


----------



## Bulla2000

The Bourne Trilogy.


----------



## Mark raw

The missionary


----------



## Neil_S

Perhaps my fav is

The Shawshank Redemption


For foreign language Jean De Floret is a masterpiece


----------



## Coxy914

1 film stands out more than all the others, so it has to be said that the Shawshank Redemption is the daddy of all films!:thumb:


----------



## Phantom

Shawshank Redemption here too, also
The Abyss
Days of Thunder
Aleins
Goodfellas
Scent of a woman


----------



## fraz1975

The Sting - Pure Class


----------



## Predator_VTR

Shawshank for me 

followed by-

Rocky Series
Seven
Escape From Alcatraz


----------



## parish

Figured that it was easier to quote and :thumb:



Multipla Mick said:


> Day of the Jackal is one film I always watch whenever it's on.


:thumb:


neilos said:


> Dambusters.
> 
> Yup, it's an oldie, but :thumb:


:thumb:


Dazza121 said:


> life of brian


:thumb:


306chris said:


> Shindlers list


:thumb:

We were staying in a hotel (in Reading IIRC) around the time this was first out. The make of the lifts in the hotel was Schindler. We got in the lift, I pointed to the name and said to Mrs. P "look, Schindler's Lift"

/coat



Transit said:


> The Long Good Friday, love it. If you've seen the cut version on TV though it makes no sense


:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: Superb film, Bob Hoskins' best.


roscopervis said:


> Duel.


:thumb:


jaffa said:


> cant pick just one but the original get carter for a start


:thumb:


Coxy914 said:


> No particular order but these have gotta be up there for me all for different reasons.
> 
> The Italian Job (the original of course!) - just cos it's a film I grew up on!


Yep, I still remeber seeing it the first time round at the flicks...let's see, 1969 wasn't it? I'd be 11. Cycled down to the Plaza in Lytham St. Annes with my mate Martin and we cycled all the way home signing "We are the self-preservation society....." An all-time classic. Just a shame they never made the sequel that was planned 



ayrtonsenna said:


> the green mile.


:thumb:


BIG BAVARIAN said:


> hitch****, north by northwest
> sergio leone, dollar trilogy + others, too many to list !!!


:thumb:


dave_h said:


> Apocalypse Now does it for me as well


:thumb:


JayDee said:


> Raiders of the lost Ark


:thumb:


winrya said:


> Lord of the rings trilogy


:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

I'm old enough to have read the books (and The Hobbit) at school.



scooby73 said:


> Where Eagles Dare, great film!


 :thumb: 


Mark raw said:


> The missionary


Position (boring)? 


Predator_VTR said:


> Escape From Alcatraz


 :thumb:

And don't forget Bambi :thumb:


----------



## Supreme Detailing

Leaving Las Vegas
****tail


----------



## paddy328

Lord of the rings trilogy


----------



## plac

another vote for LOTR triolgy followed closely by starwars and back to the future triolgys


----------



## ukimportz

trainspotting!!


----------



## nick the fish

a few

a) Donnie Darko

b) Matrix

c) Once Were Warriors - surprised thats not been mentioned?

d) Trainspotting

e) Alien

f) Apocalypse Now Redux

g) Long Good Friday


----------



## mouthyman

Pulp fiction or Wilderness 

cant decide


----------



## Multipla Mick

nick the fish said:


> Once Were Warriors - surprised thats not been mentioned?


Completely forgot about that, saw it on DVD on recommendation...that is one gritty, powerful film. It was also on telly a couple of years ago but somewhat edited.

Just to add to my earlier mentions, my favourite road movies

Two Lane Blacktop
Mad Max
American Graffiti
Le Mans

Convoy....erm.... great photography


----------



## Wheelzntoys

Men crying movies:

Hachi
Life is Beautiful


----------



## Grommit

The Great Escape

Top Gun

You know you all love Top Gun.


----------



## PugIain

Am I 28 again?!
Missed this one first time


----------



## Singeon

Another vote for saving private Ryan, opening d-Day sequence made me feel so nervous first time I watched, couldn't imagine what it was like being there! :respect
Wall-e, toy story (s),
Inception,
Another vote for schindlers list,
Stranger than fiction,
The goonies (a childhood favourite),
Tron,
And the list goes on......


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Con Air as mentioned in post 3
best film ever!


----------



## fern010

Scarface

GoodFellas

Godfather 2

Marked for death

The Warriors


----------



## shandy

The warriors, great film. Lock stock, chopper, dead mans shoes has got to be one of the greatest films ever. Im into british made films really. I know chopper isnt british btw


----------



## M20fes

i have a few favs, but shawshank redemption springs to mind


----------



## Doc943

Das Boot


----------



## Ryan

Remember the Titans


----------



## DampDog

Doc943 said:


> Das Boot


+1... I Enjoyed that far more than I expected to.

More recently "Paul" made me laugh a lot. It's not a great film in any sense of the word, but cracked me up start to finish. "Who is Adam Shadowchild?"

Love some of the old Sci-Fi films. This Island Earth, When Worlds Collide, Forbidden Planet.


----------



## Junkers_GTi

Star Wars, except for Episode I and II


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Some Like It Hot is my favourite but don't know if it the best. Ingllorious *******s probably or Snatch.
Signs, The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (original) oh I don't know too much to choose from


----------



## DJ X-Ray

The Deer Hunter
Casino
A Bronx Tale
Resovoir Dogs
The Long Good Friday
The Buisness
Scarface
Donnie Brasco
Blue Velvet
Dune
Alien
Gladiator
Once Upon A Time In America
New Jack City
Wild Style
Beat Street
Belly
Predator
Blade
Apocalypse Now
Full Metal Jacket
Top Gun
36 Chambers Of Shaolin
Enter The Dragon
Bad Boys
Duel
Terminator
Robocop
Star Wars
Jurrasic Park
Jaws
2001 A Space Odyssey
Sin City
Basic Instinct
Creepshow
Angels With Dirty Faces
Rise Of The Foot Soldier
Football Factory
Quadrophenia
Bugsy Malone
A Nightmare On Elm Street 
Halloween
The Omega Man
The Andromeda Strain
Soylent Green
Outland
Bladerunner
Planet Of The Apes (original version)
Beverly Hills Cop
A Fist Full Of Dollars
Dirty Harry
Taxi Driver
Raging Bull
****** Force
Nikita
Leon
La Haine
City Of God
Vampire Lovers
Boyz 'N The Hood
Marked For Death
Escape From New York
Event Horizon


----------



## Natalie

The Green Mile, Quadrophenia & The Italian Job (original), Dambusters


----------



## DampDog

LOL... There are lots!! I'd forgotten some of those. I must be going soft in my old age. I watched "Brave" the other weekend and thought it was great fun. I forgot "Kick-Ass"


----------



## sirkuk

parish said:


> We were staying in a hotel (in Reading IIRC) around the time this was first out. The make of the lifts in the hotel was Schindler. We got in the lift, I pointed to the name and said to Mrs. P "look, Schindler's Lift"
> 
> /coat




Hotel lift in Tamworth.










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## fern010

shandy said:


> The warriors, great film. Lock stock, chopper, dead mans shoes has got to be one of the greatest films ever. Im into british made films really. I know chopper isnt british btw


Dead mans shoes brilliant film :thumb:


----------



## sirkuk

Hard decision but top five would include:

Almost Famous
Godfather 2
Into the Wild
Forest Gump
The Good, The Bad & The Ugly

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

sirkuk said:


> The Good, The Bad & The Ugly


:thumb: this!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

What great films those spaghetti westerns are. Loving the sound of lee van cleef's gun. Quality


----------



## weescotsman

What ever the list it has to include

Almost famous
The shawhank redemption
Matrix
Toy story
Monster inc

I love watching the last last two with my little girls.


----------



## Eric the Red

Breakfast at Tiffanys
All of hitch**** 
Green mile


----------



## Gleammachine

Could name a few but-

The Rock or Once Upon a Time in America.


----------



## Dixondmn

Lost in Translation. Anyone who disagrees just doesn't get it.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

The Dark Knight, Star Wars IV, V and VI and Predator


----------



## Derek Mc

Would be Heat for me.


----------



## MarkTD

Enter the dragon!


----------



## M20fes

fern010 said:


> Dead mans shoes brilliant film :thumb:


also one of my favs

the bearded bloke is hard core


----------



## muzzer

I can think of loads
Silent Running

Dirty Mary, Crazy Larry

Dark Star

Ben Hur

Blazing Saddles

I could go on but my own personal fave is

Brotherhood of The Wolf


----------



## PeteT

Either Life of Brian or The Blues Brothers :thumb:


----------



## carl robson

The green mile


----------



## Hasan1

Leon
stir crazy
hear no evil see no evil


----------



## KeithOPC

My top three

Heat

Leon

Mad max


----------



## Ryanjdover

Bourne Trilogy not inc new one....can't single one out but I could watch them over and over


----------



## GlynRS2

The Shawshank Redemption
Leon
The Green Mile


----------



## SimonBash

Inception

Saving Private Ryan

All Bournes inc new one

The Hurricane


----------



## alan hanson

forest gump
toy story
goonies


----------



## DJ X-Ray

The Long Good Friday


----------



## mteam

I always enjoy man on fire some great films been listed here


----------



## Xploit

The Towering Inferno.


----------



## bigbadjay

Most great films have been covered already

Oldboy

Machete

City of god

Freddy got fingered

Step brothers


Ill post more when i remember them


----------



## bigbadjay

End of watch

WHAT A FILM


----------



## AaronGTi

Deepthroaters 9


----------



## herbiedacious

^ Is there a box set?


----------



## Naddy37

"Now Is Good"

Have a box of tissues at the ready......

Has to be the best film I've ever seen in ages.


----------



## scotty_boy

city of god for me.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Up In Smoke


----------



## Walshe_ian

The Rock


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Loads really, as i posted a few pages back. Another good one is American History X


----------



## masterpartha

Snatch
RocknRolla
Lock, stock and two smoking barrels

These 3 movies - i can watch over and over again.


----------



## NickP

DJ X-Ray said:


> Loads really, as i posted a few pages back. Another good one is American History X


Great Film :thumb:


----------



## spursfan

Tears of the sun....pretty graphic and a fair reflection of what went on in the " Ethnic Cleansing " in Nigeria.


----------



## Walshe_ian

Leon!


----------



## id_doug

Walshe_ian said:


> Leon!


I'd agree with you there. Blew my away the first time I seen it! The extended version is a bit crap though.


----------



## jenks

The league of extraordinary gentlemen
The rock
Titanic


----------



## suspal

Rambo series
Platoon
full metal jacket 
good morning vietnam
superman
star wars 
top gun
green mile
shawshank redemtion
dead man walking
back to the future
The Magnificent Seven
The Great Escape 
Death Wish
the king and I
the wizard of oz
the hunt for red october
bruce lee's films
the list goes on :lol:


----------



## tPIC

Liking a lot mentioned so far, and I'd like to add in:


Ronin

I can watch this at least once a year. Some great car chase sequences in there, and De Nero and Reno never disappoint.


----------



## alan hanson

goonies
lord of the rings
forest gump


----------



## Carshine

Leon
Ironman
X-men
Heat
Godfather
Seven
Shawshank Redemption
Fast & The Furious


----------



## craigeh123

Serious goodfellas , fun the goonies


----------



## pawlik

Impossible too choose only one,but there few my favorites:
T2
Heat (Al Pacino, De Niro)
Star Wars (4-6 episodes)
Leon (Jean Reno)
Green mile
Godfather
...


----------



## Rayner

Personally think the latest Sherlock Holmes film (game of shadows?) Is one of the best I've seen, not many films really do it for me tbh. 

Also some other films that I can't mention here :lol: :devil:


----------



## smiler1207

Pulp fiction or Seven for me


----------



## dillinja999

watched American history X again the other day, forgot how quality that film is :thumb:


----------



## khurum6392

All of bruce lee's movies they never get old


----------



## rixis

Beautiful mind..great film :thumb:


----------



## d7ve_b

Goodfellas.

The Game.


----------



## asspur96

Scum

Who's the daddy now!!!


----------



## mike41

dillinja999 said:


> watched American history X again the other day, forgot how quality that film is :thumb:


Watched it the other night,brilliant film. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## scotty_boy

city of god and taken


----------



## bradleymarky

The green mile.


----------



## Cookies

different movies for different reasons:-

Shawshank
Ronin
Canonball Run
Iron Man


----------



## nbray67

Wizard of Oz (sentimental reasons)
Kill Bill (both)
Lock Stock
Snatch
Seven
Pulp Fiction
Bourne Films (all 3)
Django
Planes Trains And Automobiles
Home Alone I+II
Love Actually (sentimental reasons)
Full Metal Jacket


----------



## s29nta

Cookies said:


> different movies for different reasons:-
> 
> Shawshank
> Ronin
> Canonball Run
> Iron Man


canonball run....you legend:thumb:


----------



## AS_BO

s29nta said:


> canonball run....you legend:thumb:


Captain chaos FTW!!


----------



## s29nta




----------



## halam

Inception
And
The hurricane


----------



## Samba1360

...the sheriff is a neer...


----------



## Spinonit

Blues Brothers and Shawshank Redemption


----------



## stevobeavo

Too many to choose from. However in recent times I have to say;

Bronson
Inception
Dark Knight Rises
Warrior

Funny thing is they all have Tom Hardy in and IMO stole the show in Batman and inception.


----------



## muzzer

Samba1360 said:


> ...the sheriff is a neer...


I have that very film on dvd.


----------



## pxr5

The Treasure of Sierra Madre - I love this movie


----------



## Jade Warrior

7 Samurai for me, but any Kurosawa movie !

most modern movis are throw away, there ok but not memorable really..they churn em out, blah blah..but some TV ser n few movi ser..Godfather`s etc are classic. 
Sopranos 
The wire 
you know the ones..B Bad..etc 

one for you to try 
'Romanzo Criminale'


----------



## Soul boy 68

Die Hard
Robo Cop
Predeter

My 3 fav films of all time


----------



## Starbuck88

My favourites:

Cool Runnings 
Dark Knight Rises
Skyfall

Can't wait to see the Wolf of Wall Street when it comes out on Blu-Ray..


----------



## Flakey

Matrix 1
Terminator 2
Catch me if you can
Forrest Gump
Shutter Island


----------



## LSpec

dark night rises
fast five 
the familiy man


----------



## Johnsy

3 very watchable anime

Akira

Afro samurai

Howls moving castle


----------



## d3m0n

Goodfellas 
Forrest Gump 
Hackers
Pulp fiction
Goonies
Into the wild
Snatch
Rain man
Dumb and dumber
Heat
Toy story

Are a few of my favourites


----------



## jolls

Usual Suspects, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest, Shawkshank Redemption, The Deerhunter are films I could watch over and over.


----------



## JwilliamsM

Heres my top 10;

Die Hard 3, then 1 then 2
Lock stock and 2 smoking barrels
Snatch
Pulp Fiction
Rise of the footsoldier
All 3 Daniel Craig Bonds
Layer cake
Casino
Goodfellas
Sweeney! (original first film with John Thaw)

There are a few more i really really like, but not my favorites;

Wolf of wall street
Donnie Brasco
Wall street (original)
Sexy beast
Bourne films
Shaun of the dead
Under seige 1+2
Out for justice
Bird on a wire

But to answer the thread question ,for me it is Die Hard 3. I think it's just due to the age i was when i first saw it, and how much i love New York and Bruce Willis.
Something about films i first saw when i used to stay down my grandparents house on a Saturday night, Die Hard 3 i must have watched about 20/30 times in total lol.

When i went to New York with my girlfriend last year, i visited a few of the filming locations, this was the one i wanted to find the most, have no idea why!


----------



## aiza55

The Dark Knight. but my fav movie is The Notebook ♥


----------



## Guest

For me it's Shutter Island


----------



## ShiningWit

Some that I dont think ive seen mentioned yet:

Bullitt
The French Connection.
You want a car chase, you want these two 

Minority Report
Pitch Black

The Outlaw Josey Wales
Pale Rider
Unforgiven


----------



## J1ODY A

Big Trouble in Little China
Over the Top
Labyrinth
No Holds Barred
Convoy
Lock, Stock & Two Smoking Barrels
Snatch
This Is England
There are many more...


----------



## Joe pd

Johnsy said:


> 3 very watchable anime
> 
> Akira
> 
> Afro samurai
> 
> Howls moving castle


What about Princess Mononoke? That's surely one of the greatest 

For me my favourite film has to be Limitless, the whole concept of it is highly intriguing.


----------



## Cookies

ShiningWit said:


> Some that I dont think ive seen mentioned yet:
> 
> Bullitt
> The French Connection.
> You want a car chase, you want these two
> 
> Minority Report
> Pitch Black
> 
> The Outlaw Josey Wales
> Pale Rider
> Unforgiven


Good shout. Don't forget the car chase in Ronin. Brilliant.

Cooks


----------



## -Kev-

Shawshank Redemption..


----------



## Andy-P

Non car related - Difficult choice between Snatch and Layer Cake (strangely similar plot involving the "low profile" hero character getting involved, and out of his depth with bad boy gangsters who are trying to shaft him, but he ends up pulling it off in the end)

Car related - Tokyo Drift(even although I went and watched some of the action being filmed of Fast 6 in Glasgow). Also love Cannonball Run as it was an epic childhood film for me (just listening to the Lambo at the start is awesome).


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Andy-P said:


> Non car related - Difficult choice between Snatch and Layer Cake.


Got to be Snatch simply for Brad Pitts pikey accent but then on the flipside you do have Sienna Miller in Layer Cake in her underwear and also a great soundtrack. Tough choice.


----------



## Andy-P

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Got to be Snatch simply for Brad Pitts pikey accent but then on the flipside you do have Sienna Miller in Layer Cake in her underwear and also a great soundtrack. Tough choice.


I know......


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Top 10



Predator

Snatch

Layer Cake

Firefox

Dark Knight

Casino

Heat

Dumb and Dumber

Inglorious B'sterds 

Killing Zoe


----------



## tromppost

Withnail & I


----------



## addzSE

Battle Royale (2000)

Quite a crazy movie


----------



## rory1992

Lock stock and two smoking barrels

Shawshank redemption

Seven pounds

Django unchained 

The pursuit of happiness 

Rock n rolla

The book of eli 

Inception

I am legend 

Jimmy grimble ( loved it as a kid)

The business


----------



## Steven286

Star Wars the original the best


----------



## s29nta

Steven286 said:


> Star Wars the original the best


with you there mate:thumb:


----------



## khurum6392

the crow
ip man 1&2
the way of the dragon
ten commandments (charles heston verson)
valley of the wolves palestine


----------



## Denzle

Enter the Dragon
Shawshank Redemption 
Dewey Cox Story
Zulu
Sixth Sense
Goodfellas


----------



## Alfieharley1

Blood diamond


----------

